# Need a meal I can take to work



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone got any ideas for a healthy 500kcal Meal I can pack up and take to work? Preferably one that I can make in bulk so I'm not cooking everynight.

Fed up of eating tuna pasta everday!

Cheers


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Any kind of meat and rice and veg. Sorted!

If you're not bothered about eating bread etc, which I'm guessing not if you eat pasta, make wraps or pita with fish or meat and salad in.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

50 to 60g basmati rice, 80g kidney beans, 250g chicken breast and chopped jalapeno peppers.

Rice can be frozen into boxes if done quick enough, microwave at work.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Chicken and cous cous


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chicken cooked in a seasoning packet of flavoured uncle bens rice with tablespoon of evoo job done


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

Tesco extra lean mince beef, brown it in a non stick pan with a bit of olive oil spray if you need to (if you have a decent non stick pan you wont need to), add a carton of garlic & herb passata (passata, not pasta) sauce and thrown in some other herbs and spices to taste.

I've been doing this for two meals a day, takes all of 10 minutes to prep and you can do a few days worth at one time.

About 100g protein, 20-30g fat. Add on top of that whatever the rice/pasta give you.

EDIT - one more thing if you find yourself caught out then dont sleep on the M&S range of ready meals going under the brand name of "fuller longer". I picked up two for a fiver and the meal contained a ton of veg and about 50g protein.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

4 slices burgen bread, 300g chicken, 2tbspn's real mayo. There's around 1000 so half that!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Variety of mixed veg, turkey minced chilli garlic.

Just made 3 packs just now that will provide me with 6 meals tomorrow


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im on Micro rice at the moment, tastes awesome, I cook up some chicken the night before. In the works freezer I have mixed veg, 1.5 mins in the micro and its piping hot and yummy


----------



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

madocks said:


> Im on Micro rice at the moment, tastes awesome, I cook up some chicken the night before. In the works freezer I have mixed veg, 1.5 mins in the micro and its piping hot and yummy


Ok I'm happy with these responses but as I'm new to all this (always liked keeping things simple, I know nothing of flavours etc) I'd like to know what sauces would go well with Rice and chicken?


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

I always take a big tub of pasta bake into work. Full tin of tuna on top. Some EVOO. Done. I split my bake into 4 portions and have 2 a day. Usually have my chicken when I'm at home so I can eat it as soon as its cooked 

As for sauces with Rice & Chicken, can't go wrong with Reggae Reggae Sauce


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Try a protein shake. Mixes in a few seconds or if you want to bulk it up add in fruit and seeds or more powder, milk etc etc.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Moorey123 said:


> Ok I'm happy with these responses but as I'm new to all this (always liked keeping things simple, I know nothing of flavours etc) I'd like to know what sauces would go well with Rice and chicken?


Sauces a generally full of salt and or sugar.

A litre of water to wash the blandness down does the trick. I'd eat cardboard if I thought it would lead to more muscle.


----------

